# anyone use the homewinery.com fruit and grape concentrates?



## ohweeohs (Feb 6, 2010)

They're cheap and have many varieties and was curious if anyone has tried 'em out?

Thanks


----------



## Julie (Feb 7, 2010)

I have. So far I have had no problems. I have bought reisling, gewertz, niagara and blackberry. Shipping is very inexpensive as well.

Julie


----------



## reefman (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Julie,
How did you like the Niagrara concentrate? Niagara is one of my favorite wines, and is easy to find in the Penna., Maryland area. My favorite is from Chadsford Winery.
I am in the process of making my first batch of wine from a kit, and just discovered from this thread that Niagara concentrate is available...that will be my next batch. Can you share your receipe?

Doug


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Doug, I don't know where you live or what they charge for Niagara but it is really cheap. Check Walkers, they also ship.


----------



## reefman (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan,
I pay abot $11 to $14 a bottle for Niagagra wine, and (until I joined this forum) have not been able to find anyone who sells a kit for Niagara.
I'm still working on my first ever batch of wine...Summer Breeze Wild Berry White Zinfandel. 
Doug


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2010)

reefman said:


> Dan,
> I pay abot $11 to $14 a bottle for Niagagra wine, and (until I joined this forum) have not been able to find anyone who sells a kit for Niagara.
> I'm still working on my first ever batch of wine...Summer Breeze Wild Berry White Zinfandel.
> Doug



Check here http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/ Its 4.50 a gallon for Niagara. I even bought an extra gallon just to drink as juice it was so good.


----------



## reefman (Feb 13, 2010)

I just checked it out. The gallons are $4.50, but you pay $35.00 for a 5 gallon pail. Is it different juice?
Doug


----------



## Julie (Feb 13, 2010)

reefman said:


> Hi Julie,
> How did you like the Niagrara concentrate? Niagara is one of my favorite wines, and is easy to find in the Penna., Maryland area. My favorite is from Chadsford Winery.
> I am in the process of making my first batch of wine from a kit, and just discovered from this thread that Niagara concentrate is available...that will be my next batch. Can you share your receipe?
> 
> Doug



Hi Doug,

Haven't tried it yet but I'll let you know when I do. It will probably about another 6 weeks before it is ready for bottling. The riesling I made before and it came out very good. Homewinery's price on the Niagara is 25.95 plus about 6 for shipping.


----------



## reefman (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Julie,
Did you do the Reisling sweet or dry?


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Doug,

Semi-dry


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 6, 2013)

How it the body on these Concentrates? Anyone try the Merlot or the Cab? is the 5 gallon batch thin like a cheap kit?


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2013)

CrimsonRose said:


> How it the body on these Concentrates? Anyone try the Merlot or the Cab? is the 5 gallon batch thin like a cheap kit?


 
The fruit concentrates are very good but I am not sure how good the grape concentrates are. When I first started out I had bought some of their grape concentrates and they were pretty good but juice buckets are by far better than these concentrates.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 6, 2013)

That's good to know... I was just looking for a cheap everyday drinking wine and I've been buying cheap paklab kits from ebay and doctor them up a bit... Seen these Concentrates and thought it might be even cheaper than those! I know a few people mentioned some concentrates were thin and really needed 2 cans instead of one... If that's the case with these that puts it into the 60-70 dollar range and I would rather buy a decent kit for that... But 30 for a cheap batch of decent wine seems like a pretty good deal!


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2013)

CrimsonRose said:


> That's good to know... I was just looking for a cheap everyday drinking wine and I've been buying cheap paklab kits from ebay and doctor them up a bit... Seen these Concentrates and thought it might be even cheaper than those! I know a few people mentioned some concentrates were thin and really needed 2 cans instead of one... If that's the case with these that puts it into the 60-70 dollar range and I would rather buy a decent kit for that... But 30 for a cheap batch of decent wine seems like a pretty good deal!


 
I have not any reds but I have bought the reisling and a gewurtz and to be honest the body was good, the flavor was just a little lighter. Someone had told me they thought they were making their concentrates from seconds. BUT they fruit concentrates are very good, especially the blackberry!


----------



## Polarhug (Feb 6, 2013)

I have purchased the Pinot Grigio, and Red Raspberry. It didn't come with instructions and I mistakenly thought the concentrate contained the sugar needed... it didn't. Have to add in about 8lbs of sugar to each one. 

The flavors were really nice, and I'm definately thinking of getting a few more to play with! And we own a homebrew and wine supply store. I can't even get wine kits that cheap!!. This time I will bolster it with bananas and maybe even some golden raisins to raise the body though, it came out high alc % but thin in the mouth feel. It was a nice casual wine, but not something spectacular I would save for years.

I have to admit, those 10 gallons went pretty quickly through the wine kegerator line my husband rigged up for me. Too quick!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 6, 2013)

I've bought a bunch from them and shipping for me is free. I just get the owner to bring it when he comes down.


----------



## reefman (Feb 7, 2013)

Julie,
How did your Niagara turn out?


----------



## Julie (Feb 7, 2013)

reefman said:


> Julie,
> How did your Niagara turn out?


 

It wasn't too bad, body and mouthfeel was good but the flavor jsut seem a little on the light side compared to the niagara that I get from Walker's


----------



## reefman (Feb 7, 2013)

I did a batch of Walkers Niagara (hot pack pail), and I back sweetened with Welches whitegrape concentrate and some invert sugar. I thought it had plenty of flavor, maybe a little flat, but my wife said it had an after taste she didn't like. I might try the concentrate, my wife likes lighter taste in her Niagara.
I am considering another walkers batch, and this time only invert sugar to backsweeted.


----------



## Julie (Feb 7, 2013)

The concentrates are cheap enough to give a try and shipping won't kill you either. And like I said earlier, their fruit concentrates are very good.

And when you go to backsweeten, take a cup or two of wine, add the sugar to that and warm it up, do not boil. I do think the welch's concentrate probably is what left you with an after taste.


----------

